# Seattle dot-coms flock to space convenient to Amtrak, commuter rail



## CHamilton (Jan 22, 2013)

> Intel inks big Seattle lease: 50,000 sf at Union Station
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 22, 2013)

CHamilton said:


> > Intel inks big Seattle lease: 50,000 sf at Union Station
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


Paul Allen gets Richer eh Charlie! This will make King Street Station even Busier and the busses and Light rail too! Guess the International District and Pioneer Square Merchants are Happy!

Still wish he'd Bought/Rennovated King Street and Union Station was the Train Station!!


----------



## PacificStarlight (Jan 24, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> CHamilton said:
> 
> 
> > > Intel inks big Seattle lease: 50,000 sf at Union Station
> ...


Why not both!


----------

